# Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 [Wie mann Kunden verschaukelt 101]



## HaCKEr (10. Juni 2012)

Fullquote entfernt.

Quelle: http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=3784

Persöhnlich Meinung: Die Spiele sind sowiso Müll also ärgert mich lediglich die Dreistigkeit mit der wir ver****** werden sollen. Ählich wie bei angeblichen Uncut-Fassungen von Filmen wo lediglich
FSK-18 Trailer bei den Bonusmaterial hinzugefügt werden um die höhere Freigabe zu erreichen die der Film in der Ungeschnittenen Fassung normal hätte.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. Juni 2012)

Das ganze hätte man auch mit nicht-fetter-Schrift in Größe 12 lesen können. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Größe der Schrift stört eher. Zur Kooperation den Lesern gegenüber könntest du deiner Aufgebrachtheit auch im letzten Satz Ausdruck verleihen und das ganze normal Schreiben.
Eigene Meinung: naja, wer's nötig hat.
Ich persönlich würde kein Spiel kaufen, nur weil es "uncut" ist. Allerdings hast du schon Recht, der Kunde wird schon an der Nase herumgeführt. Für mich wäre das aber kein Grund, das Spiel nicht zu kaufen, wenn ich es denn überhaupt vor hätte.
Mit dieser Ankündigung werfen sich mir allerdings neue Fragen auf, die eher die Qualität des Spiels ansich betreffen. Das "gezielte Abtrennen von Körperteilen" - sieht nicht danach aus, als ob das Spiel viel realistischer wird, als der Vorgänger war.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (10. Juni 2012)

ähm, und was war mit dead space?
ist doch auch uncut in deutschland erschienen und man kann auch dort gezielt körperteile der gegner abtrennen.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2012)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> ähm, und was war mit dead space?
> ist doch auch uncut in deutschland erschienen und man kann auch dort gezielt körperteile der gegner abtrennen.


 
Ich würde mal sagen das EA dort einiges an Kohle zum USK rüberwachsen lässt, sonst würden die es ja zensieren


----------



## ich111 (10. Juni 2012)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> ähm, und was war mit dead space?
> ist doch auch uncut in deutschland erschienen und man kann auch dort gezielt körperteile der gegner abtrennen.


Da hat sich die Regierung meines Bundeslandes ordentlich aufgeführt und ließ einen 2ten Test machen


----------



## HaCKEr (10. Juni 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Das ganze hätte man auch mit nicht-fetter-Schrift in Größe 12 lesen können. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Größe der Schrift stört eher. Zur Kooperation den Lesern gegenüber könntest du deiner Aufgebrachtheit auch im letzten Satz Ausdruck verleihen und das ganze normal Schreiben.
> Eigene Meinung: naja, wer's nötig hat.


 
Ich wollte mit der Schriftgröße die News nur von dem unwichtigeren Teil differenzieren, wie du ja schon treffend kommentiert hast, meiner Meinung!
Wenn du keine hast ist ja schön für dich. Nur komisch das nach deinem offensichtlichen "dislike" gegen die Meine direktmal deine Meinung zu dem topic folgt.

Die fett markierten Wörter sowie der gesamte Inhalt der Meldung ist übrigens direkt kopiert aus der Quelle und nicht meine geistigen Ergüsse.
Aber erstmal mir den ALL-CAPS-RAGE unterstellen cPT_cAPSLOCK!


----------



## Nuallan (10. Juni 2012)

HaCKEr schrieb:


> Und die Käufer, die sich nicht im Internet informieren,  bleiben ahnungslos.




Die Leute, die sich das Spiel nur wegen rumfliegenden Körperteilen kaufen, sind noch viel mehr als nur Ahnungslos. Die sind mir einfach egal.


----------



## horst--one (10. Juni 2012)

HaCKEr schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit der Schriftgröße die News nur von dem unwichtigeren Teil differenzieren, wie du ja schon treffend kommentiert hast, meiner Meinung!
> Wenn du keine hast ist ja schön für dich. Nur komisch das nach deinem offensichtlichen "dislike" gegen die Meine direktmal deine Meinung zu dem topic folgt.
> 
> Die fett markierten Wörter sowie der gesamte Inhalt der Meldung ist übrigens direkt kopiert aus der Quelle und nicht meine geistigen Ergüsse.
> Aber erstmal mir den ALL-CAPS-RAGE unterstellen cPT_cAPSLOCK!


 
kannst du dir vorstellen, wie kacke sich die schrift auf nem 27" lesen lässt? 

Änder das doch mal bitte.


----------



## MFZ (10. Juni 2012)

horst--one schrieb:


> kannst du dir vorstellen, wie kacke sich die schrift auf nem 27" lesen lässt?


Hier auf dem Fernseher liest es sich prima.



horst--one schrieb:


> Änder das doch mal bitte.


Nö, muss nicht.


----------



## takan (10. Juni 2012)

so schlimm ist es doch nicht, und sowieso kann man im richtigen leben keine körperteile mit einer sniper abtrennen . somit wäre das sinnvoller. lediglich mit einer anti-material sniper eventuell möglich.
des weitern war bei dead space dieses abtrennen von gliedmaßen ein wesentliches spielelement um die monster zu töten. diese waren bis auf wenige ausnahmen rein gar nicht menschenähnlich.

blut wird ja vorhanden sein, also sollte man nicht kleinkariert sein und zusätzliche gewalt fordern. dafür wird es sicherlich irgendwelche fan-mods geben.


----------



## loltheripper (10. Juni 2012)

Uncut-patch/mod ausm netz saugen und sich freuen? Diese patchs und mods gibts eigtl für fast alle spiele.


----------



## BabaYaga (10. Juni 2012)

lol das is ja mal dreist oO


----------



## Combi (10. Juni 2012)

wasn aufstand...
wenn keine möglichkeit des "nachträglichen"hinzufügen der abtrenn-funktion bestände...ok...shit....
aber du kannst es ja nachträglich hinzufügen..is doch geil...schön in slowmotion...^^

und dass es nicht in deutschland erhältlich sein wird...wayne?!
hat dass jemals einen gestört,der es trotzdem haben wollte?!nein!
wie bei wolfenstein.zack,nen patch drüberbügeln und alles platzt in einem blutregen weg...

jeder wird,wenn er will,daraus ne 100 pro uncut machen können...also ham die entwickler doch an uns user gedacht...also ich bin happy,für solche nachträglichen optionen.
es ist einfach realistisch...ich habe noch nie davon gehört,dass einer nur ein loch in der schulter hat,
wenn er von einer barrett-sniperrifle mit kaliber 50 getroffen wird.(die wurde entwickelt,um panzermotoren zu durchschlagen)...


----------



## loltheripper (10. Juni 2012)

takan schrieb:


> mit einer anti-material sniper eventuell möglich.


 Schreib er ja.


----------



## takan (10. Juni 2012)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Schreib er ja.


 
les mal, steht da bisher nicht, nur das diese abtrennbar sein sollten


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Juni 2012)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> ähm, und was war mit dead space?
> ist doch auch uncut in deutschland erschienen und man kann auch dort gezielt körperteile der gegner abtrennen.


Schießt man dort auf Menschen? Ist das Szenario realistisch?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Juni 2012)

so ein mist aber auch...ich hätte mir das spiel ganz sicher geholt, wenn ich alles "irgendwie abtrennen" hätte können....

* So nicht!*


----------



## Darkerasor (10. Juni 2012)

Es geht ja im großen und ganzen nicht darum die Körperteile abzutrennen. Ich will einfach ein Produkt kaufen das so ist wie der Entwickler es entwickelt hat. Man kauft ja auch keine GTX 680 und bekommt eine 670 weil das logo auf der 680 nicht gemäß ist. Wie schon genannt dead space war so und bei dead space 2 hat man den mp geschnitten (man durfte seine Kameraden ja nicht treffen dürfen). Aber bei god of war egal welcher Teil aber vor allem Teil 3 sieht man Brutalität in einer Qualitätdie mich schon ins staunen versetzt hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es zwar auch nicht prickelnd das man trotz Uncut letztlich besch... wird, aber auf der anderen Seite gibt es ja Möglichkeiten im Netz.


----------



## sethdiabolos (10. Juni 2012)

Also Sniper: GW 1 war schon mehr als dürftig als Spiel. Wenn man in Teil 2 halt nix abtrennen kann, dann kann man es halt nicht. Wenn eine Granate einschlägt wäre es realistisch, wenn Körperteile rumfliegen, aber bei einem Sniper-Spiel, wo man leise agieren soll versucht man eh den Kopf zu treffen. 
Mich stört eher die Zensur hinsichtlich kritischer Symbole bei z.B. Wolfenstein. Ist schon klar, der zweite Weltkrieg ging immer um die Templer oder die Eiserne Fenster-Fraktion.


----------



## Rollora (10. Juni 2012)

1. Komische Überschrift,
2. komische Schriftgröße.
Warum sich nicht an den Standard halten? Wenn unbedingt aufmerksamkeit erregen, dann doch bitte durch guten Schreibstil oder ähnlichem...
Die Standardschriftgröße ist deshalb Standard, weil sie sich über Jahre hinweg als am besten Lesbar bewiesen hat.


----------



## JBX (10. Juni 2012)

Beschwert euch lieber bei der USK... Den DLC wird man sich irgendwie besorgen können (sei es Proxy oder sonstwas), aber der Ursprung, dass das Problem überhaupt erst zum Marketing missbraucht werden kann, liegt klar bei der USK.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Juni 2012)

Jeder weiß wie er an Uncut-Spiele kommt und sie aktivieren kann und/oder kauft sich halt die englische Variante, also warum sich drüber beschweren. Klar ist es nicht sonderlich gut und so weiter, aber Glieder abtrennen ist für mich kein Gesichtspunkt, der das Spiel spielenswerter macht, also von daher... Aber recht hat der Autor in gewisser Hinsicht schon.


----------



## takan (10. Juni 2012)

JBX schrieb:


> Beschwert euch lieber bei der USK... Den DLC wird man sich irgendwie besorgen können (sei es Proxy oder sonstwas), aber der Ursprung, dass das Problem überhaupt erst zum Marketing missbraucht werden kann, liegt klar bei der USK.


 
die usk bzw. bpjm betreibt marketing für computerspiele?
schreib das nochmal lieber um, ist missverständlich
wenn ich es so verstanden hab, sollte man sich über das schlechte marketing (relativer betrug mit uncut) bei der usk beschweren? was haben die damit zu tun?


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juni 2012)

braucht man denn wirklich abtrennbare körperteile? oO finds garnich so schlecht, wenn ein spiel ohne sone sadisten show auskommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> braucht man denn wirklich abtrennbare körperteile? oO finds garnich so schlecht, wenn ein spiel ohne sone sadisten show auskommt.



Mir ist die glaubhafte Handlung und Atmosphäre auch lieber wie ein 3. klassiger Splatter - Film. Solange sich die Gegener nicht in Rucksäcke verwandeln oder undefinierbare Flüssikeiten verlieren wäre es schon ok


----------



## Domowoi (10. Juni 2012)

Ich werde es eh nicht kaufen, weil schon das erste Spiel schlecht war und mich die E3 Demo auch nicht gerade beeindruckt hat.
Ich brauche abtrennbare Körperteile auch in keinem Spiel, aber das eine Firma so einen Aufwand betreibt um Kunden gezielt zu täuschen halte ich schon für fragwürdig.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Juni 2012)

Woher haben die Menschen denn die Vorstellung, dass ganze Gliedmaßen abgerissen werden, wenn man diese mit Gewehren beschießt? Im schlimmsten Fall trifft die Kugel auf den Knochen und zersplittert ihn beim Aufprall, so dass das Gliedmaß hinterher amputiert werden muss. Gerade Teilmantelgeschosse verursachen sehr gravierende Verletzungen, weshalb sie auch geächtet werden.

Natürlich kann man die Aufregung um die "Sonderbehandlung" für Deutsche Spieler verstehen. Da ja offensichtlich ist, dass das Spiel ausschließlich von Erwachsenen gespielt werden wird, sehe Ich keinen Grund wozu hier ein USK-Siegel nötig ist. Die USK hat die Aufgabe, Jugendliche vor überzogener Gewaltdarstellung zu schützen. Schön und gut. Aber bei Spielen, die sich gezielt an Erwachsene richten, sollte sich die USK raushalten. Einfach einen Ü18-Stempel drauf und gut ist! Dann müssten sich die Spieleentwickler nicht ständig darüber den Kopf zerbrechen, ob ihr Spiel in Deutschland nun ein USK-Siegel bekommt oder nicht. Es sollte einfach so sein, dass die Entwickler ihr Spiel als Ü18-Spiel deklarieren und die USK dann einfach ihr OK gibt. Oder besser noch: Man schafft die USK komplett ab und überlässt die Prüfung der PEGI. Es muss ja auch nicht sein, dass Deutschland bei der Prüfung von Unterhaltungsmedien, einen eigenen Weg geht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. Juni 2012)

HaCKEr schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit der Schriftgröße die News nur von dem unwichtigeren Teil differenzieren, wie du ja schon treffend kommentiert hast, meiner Meinung!
> Wenn du keine hast ist ja schön für dich. Nur komisch das nach deinem offensichtlichen "dislike" gegen die Meine direktmal deine Meinung zu dem topic folgt.
> 
> Die fett markierten Wörter sowie der gesamte Inhalt der Meldung ist übrigens direkt kopiert aus der Quelle und nicht meine geistigen Ergüsse.
> Aber erstmal mir den ALL-CAPS-RAGE unterstellen cPT_cAPSLOCK!


 
Das war kein Dislike, ich wollte dich zu keiner Zeit angreifen! Wenn das so rauskam, dann tut es mir Leid.
Es war eher als konstruktiver Beitrag gedacht. Wenn du deine Meinung im Letzten Satz nach einem kleinen Absatz kannzeichnest, dann ist das normalerweise Abgrenzung genug! 
ALL-CAPS-RAGE hab ich dir nicht unterstellt, da müsste ja erst mal alles GRO? geschrieben sein 
Nichts für ungut!
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## takan (10. Juni 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> ...
> Natürlich kann man die Aufregung um die "Sonderbehandlung" für Deutsche Spieler verstehen. Da ja offensichtlich ist, dass das Spiel ausschließlich von Erwachsenen gespielt werden wird, sehe Ich keinen Grund wozu hier ein USK-Siegel nötig ist. Die USK hat die Aufgabe, Jugendliche vor überzogener Gewaltdarstellung zu schützen. Schön und gut. Aber bei Spielen, die sich gezielt an Erwachsene richten, sollte sich die USK raushalten. Einfach einen Ü18-Stempel drauf und gut ist! Dann müssten sich die Spieleentwickler nicht ständig darüber den Kopf zerbrechen, ob ihr Spiel in Deutschland nun ein USK-Siegel bekommt oder nicht. Es sollte einfach so sein, dass die Entwickler ihr Spiel als Ü18-Spiel deklarieren und die USK dann einfach ihr OK gibt. Oder besser noch: Man schafft die USK komplett ab und überlässt die Prüfung der PEGI. Es muss ja auch nicht sein, dass Deutschland bei der Prüfung von Unterhaltungsmedien, einen eigenen Weg geht.



ein ü18 stempel ist drauf, eher gedruckt, und riesig, selbst omis könnten diesen lesen. 

aber niemand verantwortet sich wenn kinder solche spiele spielen. dem verkäufer ist es egal, den eltern auch, anstatt das die verkäufer übermäßig den schwarzen peter ziehen wird sowas erst nicht veröffentlicht bzw. werden verboten weil niemand verantwortung gelernt hat und einfach nicht denkt über seine taten und handlungen. das letzte kann man auf sogut wie jeden bereich in unsere gesellschaft übertragen. 
deswegen versteh ich deine unmut nur zum teil. 
es gibt ja wie schon millionenfach erwähnt sich die spiele aus dem ausland zu importieren und über ne proxy zu aktivieren wenn man umbedingt seinen fetisch nach gore ausleben möchte. und wenn es den leuten nur um solche gore effekte geht, dazu verweigere ich mal meinen kommentar.

sowas ist "künstlerisch" grenzwärtig und nicht wirklich ästhetisch, wenn produzenten sich auf ihre "kunst" beziehen und gore effekte anprangern. 
ich vermisse teilweise spiele, die eine story haben wie mgs (da kamen mir wirklich die tränen weil diese so mitreißend war). deswegen sollte man sich das game erst recht nicht kaufen (sniper ghost warrior) wenn die entwickler sich durch die bpjm zensiert fühlen bezogen auf den gore und sagt auch sehr viel über ihr "talent" aus, "kunst" zu produzieren.

und bitte nicht gleich irgendwie falsch verstehen. wenn meine aussage unverständlich war, nachfragen!


----------



## HaCKEr (10. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem ALL-CAP-RAGE war auf die Schriftgröße gemünzt da die mindestens genauso auffällt wie wenn es in ALL-CAPS geschribene wäre.

Ich nehm das auch nicht persöhnlich oder als beleidigend auf. Also auch nichts für ungut von mir!

Das war meine erste Newsmeldung hier und demnach wusste ich auch nicht das es so ein geheule um die Formatierung geben würde.
Ich fand den Beitrag einfach spannend weil dies besonders dreiste Art der Vermarktung unter falscher Flagge für mich persöhnlich neue Masstäbe setzt.

Ich wollte lediglich Wissenswertes teilen. War meine letzte News. Ich halte mich grunsätzlich hier zurück weil das Niveau-  warscheinlich ähnlich wie das Durchschittsalter hier
ziemlich "low" ist.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Klutten (10. Juni 2012)

Der Thread ist ab sofort dicht. 1:1-Kopien anderer Berichte erfüllen nicht mal im Ansatz die Kriterien für User-News im Forum. Den Inhalt in eigenen Sätzen wiederzugeben, kann ja nicht so schwer sein.


----------

